# Downgrade Tv ios 12



## Gorgonzola (9 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai par mégarde installé Tv ios 12 sur mon apple tv 4k.
Du coup je ne peux plus connecter mon Homepod dessus...
Savez-vous comment revenir sur Tv ios 11 ?
J'ai biensûr essayé la réinitialisation de l'Appletv mais un message d'erreur apparait.

Merci !


----------

